# Baby Cocoons: Useful or not?



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am going to a baby shower in June and I have thought about making one of those baby cocoon and cap sets. 
My burning questions are, are they useful or just cute? Do people actually use them? Would it be better to put a few inches of ribbing at the bottom and leave it open for diaper access and carseat strap access, to get them between the legs? If you were having a baby, would you want one? I'd like to know before I spend the time to make it. Thank you for helping this old out-of-it lady with this decision! ;-)


----------



## suemili48 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have wondered the same thing and 
I am anxious to see what mom's think!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

After thinking a lot about this question since I'm expecting my first grandchild in October, I've decided to knit a cocoon but one with sleeves and either a drawstring or buttons on the bottom. I am concerned about the baby curling itself into a regular cocoon, by putting in sleeves I can control my fear of the baby getting somehow caught up inside.

My son actually asked me to knit a cocoon for the baby, he and my DIL think they're adorable! They are pretty popular around here (NY).


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have never made one, but have seen many cute patterns for them in catalogs. I would rather make a baby blanket in a really nice pattern. I think that a baby blanket would be more useful because it could be used longer as the baby grows. Also, I have often wondered how easy it is to get the baby into one of those cocoons. A blanket can be used to not only cover the baby up, but can be put on the floor to put the baby on. If I am going to put that much time into making something, I would rather it be for something that is much more useful. It would be interesting to hear from the mothers of babies who have used the cocoons and get their opinions.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> I am going to a baby shower in June and I have thought about making one of those baby cocoon and cap sets.
> My burning questions are, are they useful or just cute? Do people actually use them? Would it be better to put a few inches of ribbing at the bottom and leave it open for diaper access and carseat strap access, to get them between the legs? If you were having a baby, would you want one? I'd like to know before I spend the time to make it. Thank you for helping this old out-of-it lady with this decision! ;-)


According to my daughter, who is expecting her first baby in four weeks, blankets are out and cocoons are in. She received several as shower gifts. I haven't seen them so I don't know if they are open at the bottom or not. She said it has to do with "swaddling" being more comforting to the baby than covering it with a blanket.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

It is my understanding that they are not recommended for babies who are sleeping. And when are they not? I think the idea is that they are used for swaddling the baby but not when the baby is unattended.

They are adorable but meant for baby to feel safe and secure while being held. I guess they like that better than a blanket and I can see how that might be. 

I'd spend my time knitting something rather than a cocoon....I love to knit little cardigans. Don't think I'd bother with a cocoon unless I simply wanted to take a picture of the baby in one.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Many cocoons I've seen are for photo ops. They are also for babies that kick blankets off. But a new baby in a swaddled blanket is probably more securely wrapped than the cocoons would be. That said, I just gave my daughter one today for my new grandson. I designed the penguin cocoon myself...and finished it just as they walked in the door. It is meant only as a photo op for great grandma...


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I guess the cocoon would make the feel more safe. If you put sleeves on one it will defeat the purpose. I guess you just stuff the baby in. I don't think they have diaper access but no worries. With the disposable diapers baby can wear them a long time before they even feel wet. I really don't know how my kids survived. Flannel diapers and blankets. Now the big thing is toileting them from birth. Who's trained?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Here is my take on it. If the baby is like mine, they hated even pj's with feet on them. Too hot. I would make a baby blanket and they would get more use out of it. Cocoons, nope, babies grow so fast. That's my 2 cents worth. ha ha


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Some thoughts were expressed here - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-170926-1.html


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I read a story here about a baby who died from being left to sleep in a cocoon. The point of the story was that babies should not be left unattended in a cocoon. I agree with an earlier poster who said that a baby blanket is probably more useful.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

I have thought that I would have loved a cocoon when my babes were little. Blankets are forever coming off and you need to re-wrap all the time. The cocoon would eliminate that problem. Not for sleeping tho. I am on my second one. One for a KP friend and another for my "someday" great grandchild. I have had a problem finding patterns so I am "winging" it on this second one


----------



## quiltnurse (Jun 9, 2011)

I made one 2 years ago and my daughter only used a couple of times. She thought it would have had shoulder straps so the cocoon would stay in place better. Have not seen a pattern like this.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

The cocoons are adorable, but I've also wondered about their usefulness. It seems they would be difficult to get a wiggly baby into it, and that it might slip off too easily. It seems like blankets would be a better use of knitting time.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

I made one for my friend and she only used it when she was going to be nursing the baby--- in church, visiting friends ect, it was cute but not really as useful as a blanket.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

nickerina said:


> I have thought that I would have loved a cocoon when my babes were little. Blankets are forever coming off and you need to re-wrap all the time. The cocoon would eliminate that problem. Not for sleeping tho. I am on my second one. One for a KP friend and another for my "someday" great grandchild. I have had a problem finding patterns so I am "winging" it on this second one


There are lots of patterns on Ravelry. Search "baby cocoons."


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is my thoughts,
They outgrow them quickly, A blanket lasts a long time.

The bottom needs to be modified to allow for diaper changing.
Warning was not to let baby sleep in one, could slide down and smother.

HUM for me, a blanket and sweater is my choice,

Cute for a photo shoot.
Linda


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I love making cocoons and I give them to a crisis pregnancy center and the young Moms love them! I knit mine on a knitting machine, but it is easy by machine or hand. Knit a couple inches of ribbing, stockinette in the round for the length required (or a pattern if desired), a row of eyelets and end with a few more rows before binding off. I knit an I-cord and run through the eyelets and pull to tie so Mom change change diapers while baby is in cocoon. Here is a chart of sizes.
Sizes for baby cocoons
The general sizes are:
XXS  14&#8243; long x 50 stitches wide (6&#8243; across) 
XS  16&#8243; long x 60 stitches wide (8&#8243; across) 
S  18&#8243; long x 70 stitches wide (10&#8243; across) 
M  20&#8243; long x 80 stitches wide (10&#8243; across) 
L  23&#8243; long x 80 stitches wide (12&#8243; across) 
XL  25&#8243; long x 80 stitches wide (12&#8243; across)


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

There's been some controversy lately about the safety of cocoons, and I completely understand those concerns. As a knitter for many baby charities in my state, I can only say that cocoons are still very much in demand for the organizations I knit for, so I continue to knit them with many of my stash yarns. I typically use one strand of worsted yarn and one strand of baby-weight yarn in combination and I like to knit a matching cap with each cocoon.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

When my daughter was expecting I gave her the option of a cocoon or baby blanket. She chose a baby blanket.
He is 16 months old now and my daughter still uses it.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

This is new to me so I googled around; I think it would leave the baby's arms cold and yes, difficult to get the baby inside.

More practical is a garment I remember but not the name. It was like a nightgown (with sleeves, of course), that buttoned down the front and had a flap that buttoned over at the bottom. That meant you could open it completely for nappy (diaper) changes and get the baby in and out very easily.

Perhaps some of our other UK members remember it?

Edna


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I have not knitted a cocoon, but my daughter-in-law, uses the material ones, with the strapping, and they are very secure for babies to sleep in - she used it with her first baby and the second baby is due May 31st, and she will be using the cocoons again in preference to blankets.


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a 5 month old. I would only use a cocoon for a photo prop. I consider a cocoon a waste of yarn. But then again I also don't swaddle my kids. The only time my 5 month old was swaddled was when we were in the hospital when she was born. 

I agree with making a blanket. Much more useful.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I offered to knit a cocoon for my daughter but she didn't want one. She was concerned that the baby would overheat. I'm not sure how practical they are. I would probably choose a blanket/shawl instead, although I love the look of cocoons - really sweet!

When my children were babies we were advised to cocoon them - usually in a sheet when laying them in the cot. It was supposed to make them feel safe, but I hear that swaddling is out these days. :?


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

At the hospital, when I had my children they recommended not to swaddle babies because of the risk of SIDS. I would not have used a cocoon. They are very cute for photos, though. A blanket does last much longer.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ma Kitty said:


> I guess the cocoon would make the feel more safe. If you put sleeves on one it will defeat the purpose. I guess you just stuff the baby in. I don't think they have diaper access but no worries. With the disposable diapers baby can wear them a long time before they even feel wet. I really don't know how my kids survived. Flannel diapers and blankets. Now the big thing is toileting them from birth. Who's trained?


Yeah, I wonder how I survived. My mom used flannel diapers, blankets (she did swaddle me in them, so it serves the same purpose as a cocoon), and she never put me in a car seat... she carried me in her lap! Even when I was older, I always sat in the car without any kind of seat or booster seat... I think I was about 7 or 8 before the seat belt laws were really enforced at all. Everywhere you went, everyone smoked, so even if you didn't smoke, you got to inhale second-hand smoke. You'd bring your kid(s) everywhere without any thought - and the kids behaved - or else! 
I have a friend who just had a baby. They're not taking her anywhere before she's 2 months old out of fear that she'll get a fever. She has to be swaddled just so, to be eating a certain type of formula when she's not being breastfed, etc. Seriously, the way parents are now, it's a wonder any of us who are over 25 survived. I have also considered what to make for my friend's baby. I ended up knitting some toy rabbits (made with yarn & stuffed with materials that are as kid-friendly as possible... you can be sure I checked that thoroughly). I did send her a ton of onesies in a variety of sizes & sleeve lengths since those seem to be extremely popular. The problem with knitting onesies is that you need a very thin yarn to make summertime onesies... 
Good luck! I'd honestly consider making a baby blanket & letting them swaddle the baby in it however they wish. It's more potentially versatile.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Crumplin said:


> This is new to me so I googled around; I think it would leave the baby's arms cold and yes, difficult to get the baby inside.
> 
> More practical is a garment I remember but not the name. It was like a nightgown (with sleeves, of course), that buttoned down the front and had a flap that buttoned over at the bottom. That meant you could open it completely for nappy (diaper) changes and get the baby in and out very easily.
> 
> ...


I think you're talking about something like layettes. My Memere used to make tons of those (she could sew like crazy). They're still pretty popular.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

My daughter uses her cocoons all the time! she didn't want blankets!!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think Glennis hit the point that needs to be made. The cocoons are useful only for a few weeks -- maybe up to three months. Blankets can be used for a very long time. My grandson has some small cuddly blankets (maybe 18 x 20) that he sleeps with. Even those are quite useful because they could cover him when he was small and slept in a baby seat. Now they comfort him to sleep. I did make my grandson three cocoons, but he used them only a few times and mainly for fun.


----------



## tinafiedler (Oct 2, 2012)

I made one two years ago for my daughter's baby girl. It was a great success. She only used it for a few months to put the baby in while they visited friends. It wasn't long enough for the baby to get lost in. Also, it was only used in winter.


----------



## AuntieDel (Mar 18, 2011)

Unless this is a really early baby shower I think I would recommend something else. 

Just think Georgia in the summer. 

I know that even newborn babies would get far too hot for a cocoon since they can't kick out of it to get cooler and making one big enough for a child six months old (late fall/winter) would be pointless.

That being said, they are cute and I can see the usefulness of not having to fuss with a receiving blanket all the time.


----------



## 91039jvs (Mar 26, 2013)

I made one for our church bazar. No interest at all. A lot of the question is about using them in infant carriers. I vote no.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm with you Mckinstry! How did we ever survived our childhood? LOL.
We were actually allowed to play in the dirt! But that was back in the 50's and 60's. And those cloth diapers . . .! Pampers were THE thing when my children were babies (in the 70's) but the children broke out in a rash everytime I put them in those diapers. So I used cloth diapers for them instead. I guess it is better to just ask the new moms which they would prefer.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm with you Mckinstry! How did we ever survived our childhood? LOL.
We were actually allowed to play in the dirt! But that was back in the 50's and 60's. And those cloth diapers . . .! Pampers were THE thing when my children were babies (in the 70's) but the children broke out in a rash everytime I put them in those diapers. So I used cloth diapers for them instead. I guess it is better to just ask the new moms which they would prefer.


----------



## pattyj (Nov 24, 2012)

Funny, no Moms replied so far who had actually used one.


----------



## Marcia Higgins (Feb 20, 2011)

I made one for my new granddaughter, and she only wore it once. However, as one other person mentioned earlier in this stream, blankets are out for covering up babies today. You can use one to put on the floor, but doctors advise not covering babies with blankets any longer. They are swaddled tightly, and once they get past that stage, they wear sleepers. No blankets - not in the crib at all. It's a wonder we all survived!


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

Good for photo opts, very cute. Easy to make fairly inexpensive, short term use.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not so crazy about them, but my opinion is not from personal experience. DS is 22 now, they didn't exist then. I could swaddle him easily with a blanket. A blanket seems more useful to me - to swaddle, to play on, to cover, cover Mom's shoulder, cover baby while breastfeeding, I could go on and on. So many things that have one purpose can be duplicated with a blanket.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

In the UK we use blankets alot, but we also have "sleeping Bags". These are very versatile. It is made like a cardigan, but longer so it covers the baby's feet plus room for growth. 

The ones I made had an open ended zip all the way down the front, and the bottom can either have a draw string, or the back was made longer so that you could button it up to the front as a flap. That made it easier to change a baby. You could add a hood to it, or have a matching hat. 

There are patterns and pictures of some for sale if you google in "knitted baby sleeping bag".Try ebay too.


----------



## annielaur (Feb 18, 2013)

I have to offer a strong caution about putting a tie at the bottom. My children had nightgowns made by Carter years ago with tie bottoms. Now they make them with elastic at the bottom because of the danger of that tie loosening and injuring the child.

I did notice a nice cool weather option on ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sleep-sack-2
In fact, that may be on my projects list for our next fall/ winter baby!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the idea of a drawstring at the bottom.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Ma Kitty said:


> I guess the cocoon would make the feel more safe. If you put sleeves on one it will defeat the purpose. I guess you just stuff the baby in. I don't think they have diaper access but no worries. With the disposable diapers baby can wear them a long time before they even feel wet. I really don't know how my kids survived. Flannel diapers and blankets. Now the big thing is toileting them from birth. Who's trained?


Buntings with drawstring bottom and sleeves have been used for many many years. Baby sleeps in them, sleeves prevent the baby from curling up and the drawstrings make changing diaper easier.

most cocoons are not recommended for sleeping or when baby is unattended as they can slip down in them and have difficulty breathing


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

I found a lovely pattern that I used often for a machine knitted sleeping bag, which was made in 4 ply yarn, but also had a lining, which showed on the sleeves and hood because you turned the cuffs and hood back. I made several from this pattern.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

annielaur said:


> I have to offer a strong caution about putting a tie at the bottom. My children had nightgowns made by Carter years ago with tie bottoms. Now they make them with elastic at the bottom because of the danger of that tie loosening and injuring the child.
> 
> I did notice a nice cool weather option on ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sleep-sack-2
> In fact, that may be on my projects list for our next fall/ winter baby!


Good point about the drawstrings. Same with buttons - little fingers are much stronger than most realize and can become a choking hazzard too


----------



## Wheaten lover (Dec 16, 2011)

I have made them. My daughter used one--her baby would only take his pacifier when he was in the cocoon. He instantly settled down when he was put in one. Used it for a couple of months during his fussy times. I have made them open on the bottom with a draw string or closed like the patterns call for. If you are concerned about the baby slipping too far down, weave a draw string through making it any length you want.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

Would not work with car seats. My grandchildren had store bought sleep sacks. Like a coccoon except sleeveless armholes. Jacket type zipper that went from the top down so the kid couldn't unzip it when they got older (1 1/2 yrs. Really kept them warm and no need for a blanket to keep them warm at night. A knitted one would be great.


----------



## Wheaten lover (Dec 16, 2011)

I think the object is to swaddle. So sleeveless anything serves a different purpose. They are not necessarily for warmth or going outside. So large needles with cotton make for a rather cool swaddler in the summer. Swaddling is their chief purpose as I understand it.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

There was a posting on here some time ago that warned about leaving baby in one. Cannot remember everything but did end on the baby almost loosing life. Maybe someone remembers this particular post.


----------



## carbar (Dec 15, 2011)

I made one last year for my grandaughter. My DIL loved it and used it every day and asked me to make a larger one a few months later. I have read a lot of negative things about the safety of them but I think that are intended for new borns only.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

My grandson is 4 mo. old and my daughter never uses a blanket. It has to do with the new way of thinking and smothering. They all swaddle and the cocoon is just like a swaddler. Since it is summer I would go for some light weight yarn. Now my grandson is in a sleeper that has arms. Once they can roll over they no longer use the actual cocoon, they now need their arms to roll back and forth. Some one mentioned a bag with arms and that would be used for a longer period of time I think. Have fun.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I made one recently for my grandniece's baby. She used it for a few weeks, maybe, when the baby outgrew it, so she sent it to her SIL for her newborn. I think I wouldn't make another, as they are only used for such a short time, and there are questions about various aspects of the cocoon.
When my kids were babies I used what they called buntings back then. Not knitted, but made of warm blanket material, had sleeves and buttoned up the front for ease in changing. They were great. I'd say a blanket would be a much better choice. In my experience they can last till the kid is walking & talking, as a "Binkie"!!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> Here is my take on it. If the baby is like mine, they hated even pj's with feet on them. Too hot. I would make a baby blanket and they would get more use out of it. Cocoons, nope, babies grow so fast. That's my 2 cents worth. ha ha


HAHAHA - my son was just like that and still is 29 years later! He could never stand to be "bundled" up even in the winter. I would definitely make a blanket for the baby.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I made one for my daughter's friend, who admitted to her, that she didn't really use it. It just wasn't something she liked, and now her little girl, age 2, is using it for her dolls. I haven't made another one, despite finding beautiful patterns.


----------



## essbee (May 13, 2012)

I made one for a co-worker's baby and she said she loved it.


----------



## DeeDee59 (May 20, 2013)

I know they make a newborn feel secure but are not functional for diaper changes. Think they might be great at home but hard to deal with out in public. That's just my opinion as a surviving mother of three and an active GMA of two. DeeDee59


----------



## cscornell (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm making one & the idea is that it represents the womb baby feels secure & snug. Ideal for premmees!used alot for fancy pictures also. this is my input


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> I am going to a baby shower in June and I have thought about making one of those baby cocoon and cap sets.
> My burning questions are, are they useful or just cute? Do people actually use them? Would it be better to put a few inches of ribbing at the bottom and leave it open for diaper access and carseat strap access, to get them between the legs? If you were having a baby, would you want one? I'd like to know before I spend the time to make it. Thank you for helping this old out-of-it lady with this decision! ;-)


Hi, it sounds nice, tho if I were having a baby would prefer the bottom open for car seats and diaper changes, also the baby will probably be able to use it longer if the bottom is left open, happy knitting, your friend janet


----------



## FyreFli (Jan 25, 2013)

I used cocoons with my last baby til she was about 3-4 months. I loved them. Wish I would have had them with my other children. Never could get the swaddling wrapped right. If I have anymore children then I will definitely use cocoons again! It is a matter of preference though. I did have a tee-shirt fabric cocoon with one of my babies~ That baby did not like being swaddled so he did not like the cocoon. It was light weight enough for Georgia summers.
Making cocoons is how I learned to knit.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

If you want functionality, make a blanket. If you want a cute photo op, make a cocoon.


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

Tennessee Gal, I remember when I had my daughter, some 48 years ago, and the Dr. saw her "swaddled" in a blanket rather snugly, he said "Take that off of her - she needs to move around to develop properly" or something like that.... So I'm with the person that recommended a blanket. They are still very popular here (in the deep South), as a cocoon would be way too warm, even in the winter months....


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

while browsing the net yesterday, I saw this perfect cocoon. it is a beautiful sweater with a detachable botton cocoon. but I had to leave in a hurry & didnt download the free pattern & today cannot find it. I know that I was in ravelry & lionbrand patterns. maybe you can find it. the buttons ran all the way down the sweater (of course) down the bunting and around the waistline of sweater.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

this is a cocoon I made for my sons best friends baby, they use it all the time, they said they put him in it and he sleeps much better, I guess it's the cozy feeling. My sons baby is due in 2 weeks and I made one for them too. I made it with buttons on the bottom for easy changing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

When I was learning to wrap my baby in a blanket I did it too loose... I was shown to wrap her tight in a receiving blanket So unless these cocoon's are tight they are pretty much used for 'Cuteness' so it you are going to make one I would suggest that you make it look like a strawberry or something else equally cute just so mom can pop the baby in it when company comes and they don't need to worry about getting the baby dressed.. other wise I hear way to many warnings about using them... or parents who don't know better and use them the wrong way..


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

I recently bought this pattern from ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200840819525?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Since my granddaughter-to-be is expected in early October, I think it might be useful.

The pattern uses chunky yarn, so I don't think it will take too long to knit. I would only use it to take the baby out, not for sleeping! I would probably use it in combination with a blanket, since the arms are somewhat exposed.


----------



## braegirl (Oct 31, 2011)

I had made a couple for my granddaughter, and wondered whether they were actually used. When my DIL commented (unsolicited, and in my opinion most reliable)that the larger one was SO GREAT when Leah was 6-12 months old, I had my answer.


----------



## braegirl (Oct 31, 2011)

I had made a couple for my granddaughter, and wondered whether they were actually used. When my DIL commented (unsolicited, and in my opinion most reliable)that the larger one was SO GREAT when Leah was 6-12 months old, I had my answer.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

A good friend of mine sells her knitting at local crafts fairs and she says the cocoons and hats are popular sellers. She usually does football themed ones for boys and seasonal ones for girls, like pumpkins for fall, etc. She is also the Pastor's wife at our church so when there is a baby born she makes a cocoon, hat, and booties. Hope this helps &#128516;


----------



## defiantlady (Mar 6, 2012)

These two patterns may be more useful for a longer period of time...the cocoons are cute for photos...
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/crochet-baby-snuggle-sleeves
http://www.crochet-knit.com/catalog.html?item=1224#.UaNrU9LVBQU


----------



## sewquilty (Sep 20, 2012)

The current thought is that babies shouldn't be put into the same crib with a blanket, that's why sleep sacs have become very popular. A blanket would be useful to cuddle a baby in your arms, or to use for floor play.

I sewed fleece sleep sacs for my grandchildren. The older one is now two and no longer uses a sleep sac -- he sleeps with a blanket, but the little one (under a year) always uses a sleep sac.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

It is my opinion that cocoons are useful, my daughter used hers every day (until outgrown) but never left her babies unattended in them. She used them more as a way to have the baby next to her all the time. It just seems like what us older folks used to call a "bunting" made several of them for my own babies and only used them when going out, never as a sleeping blanket. Someone had mentioned she had read of a baby left unattended in a cocoon and the baby died? How did that happen??? Just curious. And what is your opinion on bunting or cocoon? similar/same/ totally different?


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

I made one for both my grandbabies born last year...

















Neither one of them ever got used... not even once. The sweaters I made, however, got used LOTS!


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

My kids would agree with June -- they liked to move and test their growing muscles, also helps with all over body development, including bms. A baby carrier provides the closeness, warmth and reassurance from loneliness for both the baby and mom.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> It is my opinion that cocoons are useful, my daughter used hers every day (until outgrown) but never left her babies unattended in them. She used them more as a way to have the baby next to her all the time. It just seems like what us older folks used to call a "bunting" made several of them for my own babies and only used them when going out, never as a sleeping blanket. Someone had mentioned she had read of a baby left unattended in a cocoon and the baby died? How did that happen??? Just curious. And what is your opinion on bunting or cocoon? similar/same/ totally different?


I had a friend that lost her baby to SIDs. I watched him one time and as a more experienced mother, I could see that there was something wrong with him though I couldn't put my finger on it. Unless there was a direct reason why a child would die in a cocoon or under a blanket - I'd bet that the child just plain died despite what he had been put into. Doctors need a better reason why a child dies than he just expired.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> According to my daughter, who is expecting her first baby in four weeks, blankets are out and cocoons are in. She received several as shower gifts. I haven't seen them so I don't know if they are open at the bottom or not. She said it has to do with "swaddling" being more comforting to the baby than covering it with a blanket.


But blankets (receiving) are the best swaddling solution. My mother was an RN who worked nursery for many years. She taught me to swaddle fairly tightly. Swaddling calms a baby. Cocoons are not tight enough to do that. I think cocoons are cute and trendy, but today's mothers are being sold a bill of goods if they think cocoons are useful for swaddling.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Made a couple for my daughter, when she was expecting her first. She never used them. She did however swaddle her babies to keep them from awakening themselves by the movement of their arms while sleeping. Once babies roll from their backs to their stomachs the swaddling is discontinued. it is then a safety concern. Our 11 wk. old GS is already rolling half way over.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

I made my grandson (as requested by his parents) several fabric (I used cotton knit) 'swaddlers' that they wrapped him up tight in. The swaddler made all the difference in his contentment and sleep. I sure could have used one for the baby's daddy 30something years before but not so much for his uncle who was contented baby. I was going to make a cocoon for a dear friend who is due to have a baby but I'm thinking a knit blanket would stretch and make a good swaddler as good or better than a cocoon.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> It is my understanding that they are not recommended for babies who are sleeping. And when are they not? I think the idea is that they are used for swaddling the baby but not when the baby is unattended.
> 
> They are adorable but meant for baby to feel safe and secure while being held. I guess they like that better than a blanket and I can see how that might be.
> 
> I'd spend my time knitting something rather than a cocoon....I love to knit little cardigans. Don't think I'd bother with a cocoon unless I simply wanted to take a picture of the baby in one.


Ann is right about the swaddling effect but swaddling is generally "wrapping" something around the baby fairly snuggly. The cocoon unless it is small wont really do that. My cousin that had a baby last year had a cotton wrap cocoon type thing. Her baby loved it. Soothed him every time.

The other thing noted on this site is to ensure whatever you knit should not have too big of holes in it. One does not want the toes and fingers getting caught up in it. It can cause damage to tender digits.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Each of my grandbabies would get two blankets. This last time in addition to the blankets I gave my daughter a cocoon and she loved it. She asked for a second one so while one was in the wash she would have the other to use. They were well used because the baby was a real mover and would worm out of the blankets she was swaddled in but she stayed snuggled up in the cocoon.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Ethgro, yes, there is something wrong, if it was the swaddling, there would be evidence. They just needs to say they do not know.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I can't imagine how you would get the baby stuffed down into a snug cocoon. In nursing school I learned how to swaddle a baby in a square blanket. With a bit of practice anyone can learn to do it so it won't easily come unwrapped.

But I'm hearing everywhere that blankets are OUT! For my latest grandbabies, I made car seat blankets. You make it just about big enough to cover the baby from neck to over the feet and leave an opening in the middle for the strap to come through. It stays on and the strap stays through the opening even when taking the baby out.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

randado said:


> After thinking a lot about this question since I'm expecting my first grandchild in October, I've decided to knit a cocoon but one with sleeves and either a drawstring or buttons on the bottom. I am concerned about the baby curling itself into a regular cocoon, by putting in sleeves I can control my fear of the baby getting somehow caught up inside.
> 
> My son actually asked me to knit a cocoon for the baby, he and my DIL think they're adorable! They are pretty popular around here (NY).


Isn't what you're wanting is a baby bunting. If I spelled that right.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

immunurse said:


> For my latest grandbabies, I made car seat blankets. You make it just about big enough to cover the baby from neck to over the feet and leave an opening in the middle for the strap to come through. It stays on and the strap stays through the opening even when taking the baby out.


In other words, the blanket actually stays attached to the car seat via the middle strap. You flip it down to put the baby in and flip it back up to cover the baby?


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

What about a sleep sack, they are popular and are useful during the night to keep baby warm. My daughters used them a lot when they were little. They were togged like duvets are and sewn. The nearest i could find quickly is the old vintage pattern below. I probably have more somewhere but you get the idea.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

My daughter-in-law always wanted me to make sleeping bags for the children and she got a lot of use out of them for several years. They were designed to open in the front and also at the bottom hemline. They always had sleeves and sometimes a hood.When the babies learned to walk they substituted as dressing gowns.Lots of nice patterns to choose from on the net.
I put up one a few months ago. It was a lovely cabled pattern from Drops.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I looked at cocoons when my DIL was pregnant with my first grandchild. She didn't want one. I started looking at patterns and I decided that a car seat blanket with openings for the straps to go through to secure the baby was more practical. The blanket stays in place and keeps the baby warm when you can not get to the baby cause you're driving.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

In reading through these threads, there are babies who loved them, and babies who did not. Mothers who loved them and ones that did not. There were grandmom's who loved making them, and others who would not bother. DIL that loved them, and those that never used them at all. NO RULES. Based on oue PREFERENCES. We are all so different, and cannot know ahead of time, how others will feel. And, how can you gauge the preference of a baby? Blankets do seem more all-encompassing, wear longer, outgrown far less.... a staple. Cocoons seem more like a specialty item, that has to be sized and is outgrown. But they look fun, and very cute!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Think they're adorable for photo opportunities but most of them aren't very practical - although I have seen some with buttons or drawstring bottoms. Would always swaddle my babies in the flannel receiving blankets, which worked great - and used the knit/crochet blankets in the crib, strollers, etc.


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm afraid we "knitters" sometimes get caught up in the "cuteness" of what we are knitting instead of thinking of the safety of an infant. For example, buttons can come loose and cause a choking hazard...and ties or ribbons on items can also be choking hazards. That is why purchased baby clothes no longer have buttons or ribbons on them.


----------



## crummers54 (Nov 29, 2011)

I made these for my granddaughter 4 years ago ... she loved it ... her Mom loved them ... are really only for swaddled babies (so very new ones!) ... I have had orders for them. New Mom's love them ... some babies like to be cozy and swaddled ... others not so much. It is, basically, a personal preference ... and also based on time of year and where you live ... summer in Florida it may not be a really practical thing ... winter in Winnipeg, warm and snuggly!! Could make out of cotton I suppose.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

My daughters doctor told her to swaddle her baby but when he was asleep in his crib not to use a blanket for 2 years. Nor a pillow. She doubled his sleepers and turned up the heat and put a humidifier on. They have sewn swaddle blankets now. much better to use than a receiving blanket. I think the cocoon started when the blankets went and they thought it was another way to wrap the baby. So once someone made one the rest got on the band wagon and designed their own. Babies sleep on there backs now also. nothing like when I raised my kids in the late 60's and 80's. Somehow they lived to be happy little kids. Same with car seats. I think the world is a much faster pace now and more people have rights so they don't drive with others in mind. Just start at point A and get to point B and they rest of the world get out of my way. Sid's is still a mystery to some point. Bumper guards are out also. No wonder young mothers do what we call weird and a bit too much. Babies will always need love and protection. I say let those who like cocoons use them and then the ones that still like blankets go for it. But they are outgrown fast where a blanket goes on forever.


----------



## Still learning (May 6, 2013)

I knitted one as a gift. It was so cute I didn't care whether it was useful or not. Cute dii it!


----------



## spete73000 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a new great granddaughter who is now six weeks old. I made three cocoons for her so far and their parents love them! Just made another w hat as she is growing so fast. Keeps them warm and cuddly!


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

From what I heard when my girls had their babies is that crib blankets are out, so they won't smother. They are to be dressed in footed pajamas with no blanket in the crib. I'm sure a baby could wiggle out of one after a few weeks if desired. Swaddling is used in the hospital and only for a short while afterwards. How my children survived to adulthood I'll never know!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

My granddaughter is having a baby in October too. I was thinking about making one too, but after seeing all of your comments, I think I will make a blanket instead. Babies grow so fast. Thanks everyone for your ideas. :thumbup:


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

P.S. I made small, maybe 36 inch blankets for my grandchildren and my daughters loved them. Good for covering car seats and strollers.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Johna said:


> My granddaughter is having a baby in October too. I was thinking about making one too, but after seeing all of your comments, I think I will make a blanket instead. Babies grow so fast. Thanks everyone for your ideas. :thumbup:


The thing is: it MIGHT be a GREAT idea, OR, the baby might not like it! I was thinking, you can't know until you try. Some babies love them, and DIL. Some do not! What I have learned here: you just can't tell ahead of time. No reliable way to know! I guess it is a choice btw a "sure thing" or a "gamble".  The Cocoon seems to be the gamble, but it takes less time. It could or could not be a HIT !  Maybe make BOTH for family!


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

A commercial one is called a sleep sack. And they are meant for sleeping. No arms, no buttons, very stretchy. My daughter didn't use one with her baby not until he was a couple of months. She swaddled him in a blanket and only did this for naps and bedtime, she called him a burrito baby cause she wrapped him like a burrito except the head of course. I f you are making one to actually be used, I would make a blanket. Just my 2 cents. Thank you.


----------



## ashrachnan (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes i have also seen recommendations that they should not be used for an un attended sleeping baby.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

A few months ago I ran across this free pattern:

http:/www.lucybug.org/knitangelwrap.html&#8206;

It seems like it would be a preferable alternative to the cocoon - as it wraps around, but also opens up.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Make that http://www.lucybug.org/knitangelwrap.html‎

Hopefully the link will work now.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

The issues I have read about regarding the use of cocoons are cases where babies got their fingers caught and twisted in the yarn of loosely knitted fabric (it doesn't need to be very loose for an infant's finger to get caught). Several babies have had fingers amputated due to loss of blood supply to a finger. The swaddling issue came up in relation to a baby who was swaddled so tightly he couldn't breathe properly and died as a consequence; snug is fine but tight is not.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't think they are good foa a baby thay wiggles at all (any baby), because they can wiggle it enough to cover thier face and risk suffocation. On the other hand, when made with sleeves (blanket sleeper, etc.) they are especially good for wigglers because they stay on.
So NO cocoon-- 
YES sleeper with hat or hood.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Honestly, I made 6 cocoons recently and I never saw any of them used. So...not sure I will make from now one.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I always knit a blanket for my great nieces/nephews. My nephew and his wife are expecting and I thought I might make a cocoon. There is a lovely Ravelry pattern with cables and a hood. After reading everything here, I might rethink. I made a motor baby bunting for my new grandson which has a zipper in the bottom and a slit for the car seat belt. It came from "Knitted Gifts" by Ann Budd. I might do that for my nephew.

Thanks KPers, I always learn a lot on this forum.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Kajapi said:


> Make that http://www.lucybug.org/knitangelwrap.html‎
> 
> Hopefully the link will work now.


I got the main page by typing in the search bar lucybug here is the link

http://www.lucybug.org/tinyangel.html


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> The issues I have read about regarding the use of cocoons are cases where babies got their fingers caught and twisted in the yarn of loosely knitted fabric (it doesn't need to be very loose for an infant's finger to get caught). Several babies have had fingers amputated due to loss of blood supply to a finger. The swaddling issue came up in relation to a baby who was swaddled so tightly he couldn't breathe properly and died as a consequence; snug is fine but tight is not.


I think the pattern offered with ribbing and stockinette stitch may not be fancy, but seems to address safety issues. she donates them to hospitals, so must work well. Fancy might come in colors!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Kajapi said:


> Make that http://www.lucybug.org/knitangelwrap.html‎
> 
> Hopefully the link will work now.


this link did NOT work for me. Said page was not available. do not know what is missing ? :-(


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Just found this that someone has posted in the new topics how relevant??

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173054-1.html


----------



## kintyre (Apr 25, 2011)

A friend recently made one for her new grandchild to wear in her pushchair and all the mothers she met were asking where they could get one as it stays in place rather than trying to keep baby warm with tucked in blankets. It would likely be too warm for indoors especially in a cot but ideal for the pram while out walking.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Why not make a cocoon that is actually a blanket? A few big buttons down the front; three buttons across the bottom...easy in, easy out. Cocoons are best for babies that are not turning over yet...they can lay on their backs, kick & goo and still stay warm. Once they starting rolling over, snip off the buttons, and you have a blanket.

I've made similar with 24" quilts...fold the 2 side edges towards the center front; sew the bottom closed, like the bottom of a purse; long zipper down the center front edges - it's like a sleeping bag, but easy diaper access.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

janwalla said:


> Just found this that someone has posted in the new topics how relevant??
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173054-1.html


I think I would use the cocoon like a sweater...for a newborn..... going outside. Less material and less cumbersome than a blanket, compact and warm. I like the pattern offered here on this site. BUT, kids do not go to bed in sweaters or jackets, etc. We take them off when we come home. So, cocoons would not need to be "slept in", to be useful in this way. Maybe, everything has its purpose. We need to use it, like anything, in a safe way, and we need to be observant at every turn.... watch.... vigilance with babies! Even, as pointed out, a blanket can be dangerous... under the right circumstances. Most likely anything can be! Babies take constant care! No lag-time, as most of us know!


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I have made several - for my daughters and for friends and some I made because those who received one wanted a cocoon for their friend who was having a baby. I do know that they work for approx. 4 months. Then the babe is getting ready to kick everything off and start rolling about more. As far as a danger when the baby is sleeping, none of the mothers I gave them too had a problem and no fear of that. When a baby is that young they are never left unattended that long anyway and if they are shame. I have been told that they were the most consoling wrap they put on them and it seemed to make them feel more secure. I make mine about 19 - 21 inches long and the top rolls down as you see fit. I use the Lion Brand Hometown yarn and a size 13 needle. It is very washable and not clingy. I am a grandmother and I keep one in the gift box for whenever a new baby arrives and needs one. I say go for it. It is a simple project and you will have it done in a day or so. Don't try to make it fancy either. I wish you the best.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

knitminnie said:


> I have made several - for my daughters and for friends and some I made because those who received one wanted a cocoon for their friend who was having a baby. I do know that they work for approx. 4 months. Then the babe is getting ready to kick everything off and start rolling about more. As far as a danger when the baby is sleeping, none of the mothers I gave them too had a problem and no fear of that. When a baby is that young they are never left unattended that long anyway and if they are shame. I have been told that they were the most consoling wrap they put on them and it seemed to make them feel more secure. I make mine about 19 - 21 inches long and the top rolls down as you see fit. I use the Lion Brand Hometown yarn and a size 13 needle. It is very washable and not clingy. I am a grandmother and I keep one in the gift box for whenever a new baby arrives and needs one. I say go for it. It is a simple project and you will have it done in a day or so. Don't try to make it fancy either. I wish you the best.


Thanks for this! Good info, and said very well. This is the useful part. Not fancy! One of our members offered useful and not fancy, practical, and easy and had measurements included! Like you pointed out, easy to make and present. Takes so little time, for a useful option! Thanks!


----------



## dransom42 (Mar 26, 2011)

My daughter had one for her preemie and loved it! she could swaddle her with it and it wouldn't come undone like a blanket would.


----------



## edna5454 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm been interested in knowing about them myself. I've a few but never heard if it was useful or not. thanks I'll stick to the blankets


----------



## hfenenga (Jan 5, 2013)

when my first son was born, I was given a couple of night dresses(?)-in blue and green, of course. (they were factory made) They were extra long and had a drawstring at the bottom. They were GREAT for middle of the night changes-no fighting to get little kicking feet back in the leg holes. Because they were extra long, they didnt outgrow them as fast as other items.


----------



## pds (Mar 12, 2012)

Several years ago I made a blanket that had some sort of extension at one corner that formed a cover for the baby's head, this seemed a good idea but I lost the pattern and also contact with the baby's mother, so now I can't tell you how to make it, maybe some-one else can.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

That sounds like the bath blanket. Basically a square blanket with a triangle piece sewn into on corner.
I make them in cotton for beach babes. I add a tie so you can wrap the wet slippery one and just tie the towel around them.
Linda


pds said:


> Several years ago I made a blanket that had some sort of extension at one corner that formed a cover for the baby's head, this seemed a good idea but I lost the pattern and also contact with the baby's mother, so now I can't tell you how to make it, maybe some-one else can.


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

I like your idea having sleeves, do you have a pattern or will you design one.
Never been any good at that but would love to see your result. I have knitted a couple of cocoon.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Check out Ravelry.com.
Search for BABY SLEEP GOWNS and you can select what you want. These are so much more practical and I think safer. 
Linda


Maz said:


> I like your idea having sleeves, do you have a pattern or will you design one.
> Never been any good at that but would love to see your result. I have knitted a couple of cocoon.


----------



## grannybradford (Jan 31, 2013)

My gran ddaughter got to where she wouldnt sleep without hers on..they are awsome


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

They look cute, but babies grow so fast I can't imagine them staying still long enough as they get past the first couple of weeks to find them very useful. They get past that swaddling stage pretty quickly.


----------



## Wheaten lover (Dec 16, 2011)

They are all different and use it for different amounts of time. The good news is that they are more flexible than a swaddling cloth. They have some give. If only we had been aware of these 18 years ago. My grandson was a very unhappy camper when he was little. Never could figure out exactly what his problem was. When he was about 2 he managed to drag his parents comforter in the living room and roll himself up in it. There he lay watching something on TV--totally content. To this day he uses no top sheet. He still rolls himself up in the comforter at times. Apparently all he needed was a little swaddling. FYI he is ADHD.
We've learned lots from him.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Wheaten lover said:


> They are all different and use it for different amounts of time. The good news is that they are more flexible than a swaddling cloth. They have some give. If only we had been aware of these 18 years ago. My grandson was a very unhappy camper when he was little. Never could figure out exactly what his problem was. When he was about 2 he managed to drag his parents comforter in the living room and roll himself up in it. There he lay watching something on TV--totally content. To this day he uses no top sheet. He still rolls himself up in the comforter at times. Apparently all he needed was a little swaddling. FYI he is ADHD.
> We've learned lots from him.


yes, I know you all have. You never know until you get the baby, what they are like.... what they need! Glad there are alternatives... that help all the little ones out there. Nothing works every time, and sometimes we can't find, right away, what does work, as in this case. In dealing with kids my whole life, just one more thing to try..... until you get the right fit! Glad he found what he needed! Good for all of you!


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

I knit one for my first great granddaughter, it was only used once.
Waste of my money, time & effort


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I would give a gift of "one hour of free babysitting" instead.
Make out a pretty "gift certificate" and put it in a card. 
Of course, it depends on how close you are to the mommy-to-be.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

jeanpfaz said:


> In other words, the blanket actually stays attached to the car seat via the middle strap. You flip it down to put the baby in and flip it back up to cover the baby?


Exactly! My son and DIL loved it when their girls were babies.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

janwalla said:


> I got the main page by typing in the search bar lucybug here is the link
> 
> http://www.lucybug.org/tinyangel.html


This one is a cute little angel ornament or toy. The other link should be for the blanket.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Kajapi said:


> Make that http://www.lucybug.org/knitangelwrap.html‎
> 
> Hopefully the link will work now.


I just tried this and it worked. I Googled www.lucybug.org/knitangelwrap, in case this link doesn't work either.

http://www.lucybug.org/knitangelwrap.html


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

The Angel Wrap is used for fetal demise......lots of charity groups make these for hospitals...


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Re "sleep gowns" - I always have loved the soft, cotton knit gowns...my boys wore them as infants, and when they outgrew them, I simply removed the elastic in the bottom hem, or the drawstring tie.........and they had nightshirts for the next couple years.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

limberlostgirl said:


> The Angel Wrap is used for fetal demise......lots of charity groups make these for hospitals...


I didn't realize that. Very sad. I modified the design and left off the wings and halo when I made one.


----------



## pds (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for your reply- the one I knitted was all in one, including the head co vering part.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have wondered also. I have requests for a plain diagonal blanket from my nieces. They use them to swaddle when the babies were small and now that they are almost 3 they use them as their "blankie". The fancy blankets I made were put aside for the plain ones. Now my niece is pregnant with her second child she requested the diagonal blanket in Pound of Love yarn since the one I made her almost 3 year old still looks almost new and has wore so well.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I saw this on Ravelry. It looks like it would work well without smothering the baby.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toasty-sleeper


----------



## Melba Carr (Feb 8, 2013)

I have seen them and am not so sure. Babies grow so very fast that the use would be limited.
When I had my daughter many years ago, we were told to get receiving blankets and the nurses showed us how to swaddle the baby. Those blankets could be secured pretty snugly and will 'expand' as the baby grows. I recall that we needed four or five on hand because they do get soiled fairly easily and it is nice to have fresh ones on hand. A cocoon would have to be washed often and then you wait for them to dry.

Go with a pretty blanket which could also be used as a car-seat lap-blanket kind of thing.

That's my view anyway.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> It is my understanding that they are not recommended for babies who are sleeping. And when are they not? I think the idea is that they are used for swaddling the baby but not when the baby is unattended.
> 
> They are adorable but meant for baby to feel safe and secure while being held. I guess they like that better than a blanket and I can see how that might be.
> 
> I'd spend my time knitting something rather than a cocoon....I love to knit little cardigans. Don't think I'd bother with a cocoon unless I simply wanted to take a picture of the baby in one.


When are they not sleeping.? When they are mine!!


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

I made three for three different babies. I asked the mom's to let me know how they liked them. One mom did and wanted another. The other two didn't like them.


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

I made a bunting for my granddaughter, which sounds like what someone else was suggesting when she said "with sleeves" and the bottom can be left open (or have buttons), so you can use it in the car. It was a Lion pattern, and has proved most useful; at three years Little Miss Fashionplate found it in her closet and started wearing it as a long sweater.  Link to the pattern, if anyone is interested, is http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/kja-shellBunting.html?noImages=. It's also available as a crochet pattern, but this is another of those instances where only one picture is published . . . .


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

i had wondered the same thing but last week our friends daughter had her little boy in one to nurse,he calmed down as soon as he was puit in it,30 seconds and he was feeling secure.he fell asleep at one point in her arms and remained there while we talked.when it came time too put him in his car seat she covered him in a regular blanket


----------



## Bookmiss (Mar 8, 2012)

I, too, have read that babies should not be left unattended in them because their airway may be cut off. 

That said, I've made two of them. One of them was of my own design and I made it with an i-cord drawstring at the bottom. I knitted it in orange and made a stem on the cap. I called it "Sweet Potato" because the baby's grandfather grows a lot of sweet potatoes. They loved it, putting pictures of the baby in it on their Facebook page. The other one was made out of Pipsqueak yarn and is very soft. The baby isn't born yet so I don't know if it will be used much.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kajapi said:


> A few months ago I ran across this free pattern:
> 
> http:/www.lucybug.org/knitangelwrap.html‎
> 
> It seems like it would be a preferable alternative to the cocoon - as it wraps around, but also opens up.


You do realize this is a funeral garment, right?


----------



## Green Frog (Apr 27, 2011)

I have made several, since I first came across the pattern and I love them - as did my daughter and granddaughter. The first one I made was very simple, just a tube actually, but since them I have graduated to more elaborate models, that do have buttons (or ties) at the bottom and I even did one with a seat belt hole. All were given away to family members, and not only have they been appreciated, but I have been asked to keep the supply up to the new Mums. Although well passed the age of having children, I also love the idea of the cocoon and just wished they had been around when I was having children. I accept that one has to be careful that the baby doesn't wriggle down into the cocoon, but if there is a tie (or button) at the neck line there really isn't anymore concern than wrapping them up in a blanket. Some babies don't like their hands tied up either so the cocoon keeps them warm without upsetting them.    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think I'm going to finish mine with 3 or 4 inches of 2x2 rib knit at the bottom instead of closing it completely.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I made one for my youngest grandchild, and my daughter loved it & used it a lot. She never used it in the cars eat, but did use it on cool evenings, it keep the little one warm. My grandchild grew out of it fairly quickly, so no it is a memory & I think one of the children uses it for a teddy bear.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

I have to admit, I did not know until a few people have informed me on this site. I'm very embarrassed, but I guess I've learned something new today.


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> I am going to a baby shower in June and I have thought about making one of those baby cocoon and cap sets.
> My burning questions are, are they useful or just cute? Do people actually use them? Would it be better to put a few inches of ribbing at the bottom and leave it open for diaper access and carseat strap access, to get them between the legs? If you were having a baby, would you want one? I'd like to know before I spend the time to make it. Thank you for helping this old out-of-it lady with this decision! ;-)


I am so happy to see this subject come up. I feel I'm a reasonably hip auntie, ones I've knitted for are happy for sweaters etc, I thought about cocoons but have yet to see a baby in one! And how long will they be useful! I bought a cocoon knitting book a few years ago before I had even heard of them, but them started wondering the same thing! So curious to read more comments, thank you, - Cathy


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I have given many a baby blanket as a gift...only one cocoon. Several of those babies are several years old now (one is 3 1/2)and are still using the "blankie". Needless to say, the cocoon is no longer in use. For my time, I am done knitting cocoons.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a funeral garment only if one chooses it to be.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

4grammy4 said:


> Made a couple for my daughter, when she was expecting her first. She never used them. She did however swaddle her babies to keep them from awakening themselves by the movement of their arms while sleeping. Once babies roll from their backs to their stomachs the swaddling is discontinued. it is then a safety concern. Our 11 wk. old GS is already rolling half way over.


That is the same with my grandson now 4 mo. The cocoons are only until they roll over. Now it is a sleep sack with arms.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you for adding that clarification, Knitminnie.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

In my day we used to swaddle babies in receiving blankets. I may be wrong but it seems cocoons became popular because it was thought a blanket could cover the baby's face and the baby might smother. Cocoons are not suitable once the baby 'rolls over" especially if the baby cannot move his/her arms. I'm going to stick to making blankets. My DD is pregnant and I gave her my cocoon patterns and she is thrilled with them and can't wait to start knitting them.


----------



## Lori Turba-Rogers (Nov 2, 2011)

I have made them as baby gifts and they are always welcomed warmly. We knitters need to realize that receiving a handmade item is a rarity these days, and the gifts are very appreciated. As far as practicality....For those wee ones that are a bit on the colicy side, it is a wonderful method of swaddling. I prefer to not alter the simplicity of the item....I think it detracts and draws attention away from the intended purpose....swaddling and cuddling!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

There are patterns for sewn fabric baby cocoons that strap across the shoulder of the adult. I have been avoiding making these because if the strap breaks or is underminded, the baby would not be supported and may fall out of the cocoon.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

In NICU many babies are swaddled so they feel secure. This is, of course, is before they can turn over.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Some babies like to be swaddled.


----------



## youbet46 (Nov 25, 2011)

I, too, have knit many, and some of the new Moms from church swaddle their babies, so really like them. In fact, I have seen pictures of an older baby in one, while sitting outdoors on the grass. It came up to or above the waist. I make mine in a tight weave so no problem with getting a finger caught, etc. An amusing incident, one Mom hadn't put her baby in it for a little while. One day baby was very fussy, and would not stay covered up. Mom put her in the cocoon, and she went right to sleep!!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

youbet46 said:


> I, too, have knit many, and some of the new Moms from church swaddle their babies, so really like them. In fact, I have seen pictures of an older baby in one, while sitting outdoors on the grass. It came up to or above the waist. I make mine in a tight weave so no problem with getting a finger caught, etc. An amusing incident, one Mom hadn't put her baby in it for a little while. One day baby was very fussy, and would not stay covered up. Mom put her in the cocoon, and she went right to sleep!!


YES, cocoons are a very useful TOOL to have in your "problem/solution" kit. It works for some and not for others. Works sometimes and not other times for the same kid. Never know. No sure thing with kids. No two are alike. It is always nice to have things to pull out of your hat to try. Does not solve everything! I think this process continues, even when they grow up!


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I asked my niece who is pregnant if she would rather have a cocoon or a sweater like I usually make for new babies. She chose the cocoon so I will see how it goes. I will still knit the blanket I knit for all of my niece's and nephew's babies.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

I made one for my son 30 years ago, they didn't call it a cocoon, can't remember what they called it, pretty, but I only used it once, didn't work out well. The quilts and "blankies" I made he still has. Enough said.
Chris


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

youbet46 said:


> I, too, have knit many, and some of the new Moms from church swaddle their babies, so really like them. In fact, I have seen pictures of an older baby in one, while sitting outdoors on the grass. It came up to or above the waist. I make mine in a tight weave so no problem with getting a finger caught, etc. An amusing incident, one Mom hadn't put her baby in it for a little while. One day baby was very fussy, and would not stay covered up. Mom put her in the cocoon, and she went right to sleep!!


I have been told by some of the moms that received one that it was like a sleepy pill for their little one. Especially when they were fussy. lol


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

youbet46 said:


> I, too, have knit many, and some of the new Moms from church swaddle their babies, so really like them. In fact, I have seen pictures of an older baby in one, while sitting outdoors on the grass. It came up to or above the waist. I make mine in a tight weave so no problem with getting a finger caught, etc. An amusing incident, one Mom hadn't put her baby in it for a little while. One day baby was very fussy, and would not stay covered up. Mom put her in the cocoon, and she went right to sleep!!


I have been told by some of the moms that received one that it was like a sleepy pill for their little one. Especially when they were fussy. lol


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Izziebear said:


> Some babies like to be swaddled.


Hi, this is just the cutest little ,baby,! And look closely, he's smiling, adorable


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I know swaddling works wonders but I am curious if a cocoon is that much better than a blanket. IMHO a blanket would be much more useful since it would be used much longer than a cocoon.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

I've made quite a few and they've been snapped up by expecting parents with very nice comments regarding their utility.


----------



## jbackerman (Feb 7, 2011)

Recently saw a knitted blanket pattern that had two removable straps that allowed you to tent it over a Car Carrier or remove for a regular blanket. Take a peek at the picture.

http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=91467


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Annie's has some of the most creative patterns.  Looks very handy.


----------



## nanasgrandcreations (Jun 28, 2011)

my first take on a cocoon is that it was just an update on a bunting (remember those or am I dating myself) as the great grandma of 8 with another on the way I think that it would be more useful to find a vintage pattern of a bunting (with sleeves and a front opening and maybe even a drawstring in the bottom just my take


----------



## allrac (May 1, 2012)

so just had to comment me personally I like blankets or dressing gowns as when I went to England in November 1999 lol I just had to spend 3 months over there in winter as I wanted to see snow mum made me a dressing gown for my daughter but it was so pretty in mint green with white ribbing on sleeves and hem with a picture of an adorable mouse on the front in a light grey and all she did was put button holes in the hem as she knitted it so I could button it to keep her feet warm well I didn't have to worry about a blanket most of the time except when it was windy and we got lots of comments about her little dressing gown and how adorable she looked in it and it was so easy to change her nappies as well


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I made one for a baby shower in soft fleecy yarn and she said it was great the baby slept so sound in it. There are ones that have the open bottom drawstring style which solves the diaper dilemma.I also made one that was really tight so it would not be loose around the baby. They are all the rage now.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

I've never used one, so I can't really attest to whether or not they are useful. But, come to think of it, it would've been nicer to tote my now eight-month-old daughter around the house in one during the winter. We have a few baby blankets that were made for her, but they are really big and heavy. A cocoon would've been nice for her in the car seat--you know, just to cover up her legs while being carried into the grocery store. Just as long as the child is watched while wearing it, and if it is knitted/crocheted tight enough, I see no problem!


----------



## Huda85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I just had my first baby last dec. And I found that cocoons/sleeping bags are v.useful if they have drawstring or buttons at the bottom for diaper changes and have sleeves. I used to dress my baby in a bodysuit and put him in the cocoon. He used to poop every couple of hours so I changed him easily without worrying about him getting cold while I changed. Cocoons without sleeves arent that useful because babies tend to curl up and get lost inside them. Ha ha. I would say knit as many as you can.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Started one 5 days before due date.....was used only once for photo shoot!
Happy knitting!!


----------

